# Mechanical T/F



## KLMK (Feb 20, 2016)

I am taking thermal and fluid depth. All i see is "Vibration/Dynamic Analysis", I do not see specific terms such as kinetic, kinematic on the topic provided by NCEES. Is it safe to skip CH 57-59 (kinetic, kinematic, etc) in MERM? Please advise, thank you.


----------



## JHW 3d (Feb 21, 2016)

Kinetics/Kinematics is dynamics.

I wouldn't recommend skipping these chapters (disclosure: I took MS&amp;M depth, not TFS), but it might make sense for you if you're seriously behind on your depth studies.

Where are you at in your test prep? Have you taken any practice tests?


----------



## P-E (Feb 21, 2016)

KLMK said:


> I am taking thermal and fluid depth. All i see is "Vibration/Dynamic Analysis", I do not see specific terms such as kinetic, kinematic on the topic provided by NCEES. Is it safe to skip CH 57-59 (kinetic, kinematic, etc) in MERM? Please advise, thank you.


I wouldn't skip those as those topics are fair game.  I ran out of time studying and skipped plant engineering.  I don't recommend that, but for chapters skipped per possible points lost, it saved the most time per possible points lost.   Double back on the afternoon TFS topics.  I recommend taking a week off to review if you can.  Good luck.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Feb 22, 2016)

I took TFS.  I wouldn't recommend skipping that section.  If they say it's fair game, it's fair game.


----------



## Phenomenon083 (Feb 22, 2016)

I just did a quick review for the breadth chapters on merm except the Plant engineering section. It looks like a lot of contents on plant engineering section and not sure what exactly I need to review, thinking about rather spending my valuable study time on the TF depth section.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Feb 22, 2016)

I don't have a lot of guidance for you on plant engineering.  There were sample questions from it regarding scheduling and three phase motors that are included in that section.  So, I would at least be familiar with the material.


----------



## Phenomenon083 (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks for the advice. I have encountered one or two problems on SMS about three phase motors but I'll review that section on MERM for sure.


----------

